# I need advice on aqua roll and water pump device?



## 101776

We have a Autotrail Cheyenne but are going to spend a few weeks on a site with no serviced pitch ie no water next to vehicle. Rather than keep moving vehicle when we need fresh water, I thought it best to get a aqua roll and some sort of pump to pump it into our tank...

Can someone explain to me what I need, I'm such a technophobe its worrying....

Worst case scenario I can see myself trying to lift up a heavy thing full of water and using a funnel.....doh! help I need a grown up to guide me.
Thanks


----------



## Zebedee

I'd save your money and buy a watering can Bouncer.

The problem with a pump is where to plug it into the power, and aquarolls are quite expensive and very bulky.

Perhaps even two watering cans would be a good idea, to balance the load and halve the number of trips. 10 litres at a time would soon fill your tank.

Cheers


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Bouncer, we brought a water hog , a small water pump from one of the online caravan shops ( cannot remember which one but we paid about £7 for it) and a 12v cigarette type plug to connect into the 12v connection. You will also need a length of hose.Rich


----------



## chapter

take a look here
chapter


----------



## 107558

A Whale Submersible pump (expensive) comes with a socket to install on the outside of your MH preferably just above the water flap. You'll need to wire it up.

The Whale pump will empty a 40L Aqua Roll in about 5 minutes. A lot easier than a watering can.

Always keep the Whale pump submerged or it'll be £40 down the drain.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Bouncer

Better (and cheaper) solution is to buy a small submersible pump EXAMPLE HERE then buy a 25 litre water carrier with a wide neck. Then go to a car boot sale and buy an old folding shopping trolley frame. A bit of wire, length of hose and a cigar lighter plug and you've got a nice little set-up. Dual use for the trolley is for carrying your toilet cassette too. The whole lot shouldn't set you back more than £25.[hr:f083504ede]


----------



## tinkering

Hi bouncer, 

You can buy a small submersible water pump at most caravan MH dealers,make sure that it goes into the water carrier!! if you can DIY you will need to lengthen the 12 volt cable and fit a suitable 12 volt plug onto it a cigarette lighter plug or a 2 pin plug that you will have probably have next to your tv plug you will also need a length of plastic tubeing from the pump to reach the inlet of your water tank hope this helps,


Take care Les.


----------



## StAubyns

I'm a watering can man - easy, cheap, keeps you fit :lol: :lol: 

never had a problem, but it probably suits our style of motorhoming

Geoff


----------



## teemyob

*Water a 2 do!?*

Hey,

We use

A cheap trolley ( has many other uses too)
A 25 litre plastic container
A 12v Submersible pump

The trolley we can use to take waste and thetford to the dump, carry crates and shopping etc.

The 12v submersible pump is inexpensive and easliy wired to an extensipn to the cab or hab 12v socket.

The 25 litre drums, I have plenty and if you are anywhere near me you can have a couple with pleasure, beau gratis.

Thing with a watering can is it is okay for the odd 10 litres but not much use if you use a lot of water or need to take waste. The drums you can fit 2 on a trolley and get 50 litres in one trip.

Trev.


----------



## GerryD

If you can get to your tank from inside the van, why not save space and use collapsible water containers and pour the water straight into the top of the tank.
There is only so much space for all of the rigid containers that you think will come in handy.


----------



## 101776

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately this tank cannot be accessed from inside like our Hobby could (One point to HOBBY), so it looks like I will be opting for the 'struggle option'.

I knew you could do it with a submersible pump but short of adopting one of you expert DIYers, can't see that happening as my O/H is about as much use as a badger with electrical things....

Ho well, watering can it is then, must remember to park as close to water supply as possible........
My own fault really am so used to serviced pitches did not realise some sites did not have them....

Just a point of interest, if the car was parked next to m/h, and I had that pump thingy, could I not connect it direct to the battery for power??

By the way I do have a wastehog, so got that bit sussed, and have hose for connection to fresh water tap...just no way of getting it!!
Dear God please let my new house be ready sooner rather than later.....


----------



## safariboy

I use a pump and a bucket which works well. When I tried lifting up to the filler hole I managed to strain my back so not that again.
I do not know what your distance will be but have you thought of a lay flat hose. I carry one and with an extra bit can often reach the site tap. A couple would be quite expensive but for a long period on one site might be worth the investment. The thing against them is that they develop leaks after a few years but the do keep going - you do not loose much water. the trick is to make sure that you never turn on the water when there is the slightest kink and keep the pressure down.
For touring use I have cut mine into two and put in a connector. This makes it much easier to handle if you don't need the whole length.


----------



## 101776

Great idea Safari Boy, I'll give that one some thought once on site, depends on where water is I guess....thanks


----------



## DABurleigh

If you want to go the pump and aquaroll route in lieu of trying to get your van to grow courtesy of a little exercise, then power is the least of your problems.

Either use a small cheap gel 12 battery or run a lead to one of the van's or car batteries.

Dave


----------



## dbh1961

We went the Aquaroll/submersible route, because as ex tuggers, we already had the Aquaroll.

Bought a cheap submersible pump, and fitted a cig lighter plug to it. Also bough a cig lighter extension lead, to reach from sockets in M/H.

This is an easy set-up, with just the one plug to wire.

In use, the cig lighter plug acts as a switch, to stop the pump running dry.

I have now put a 12V socket near to the filler cap, but that's a nicety, not a necessity.


----------



## Rapide561

*fresh and waste water*

Hi

I very rarely use non serviced pitches, but when I do, I have a waste hog thing on wheels that takes about 40 litres of waste water. This is then wheeled to the waste area. Note - when I was in Italy last year, the site owners encouraged me to water the plants rather than waste the water.

I also have a 25 litre plastic jerrican for emergency gilling of the fresh water tank on board the motorhome. It only takes five trips to refill from empty. I have a full that I place in the filler cap on the motorhome and hold this in place using two suction cups and a bit of string. The leaves both hands free for the jerrican. The water inlet for the motorhome is about at knee height.

In May, I am in theory staying on a site with non serviced pitches, but will ask to pitch "fairly" near to a tap. I have a 50m bog standard garden hose for this method.

When I ordered this motorhome, I asked (and duly got) a 12v socket in my side locker, just in case I needed to use it for a pump, or maybe a 12v tyre inflator etc.

The waste hog thing was about £35. It is fairly flat and it easy to store and carry. It was supplied with some elastic straps and you can use the hog as a transporter for the Thetford cassette or the jerrican etc.

Russell


----------



## broc

Our Cheyenne 696SE has an option (on the control panel above the door) to operate an external pump. Intrigued, I contacted Sargent Electrical Services & they confirmed there was such a facility & kindly sent me a wiring schematic which identified which wires I needed to use. The wires I needed were quite difficult to get to as the were 'hidden' under the water heater at the base of the wardrobe but with a torch & mirror I was able to locate them & pull them back through from under the vehicle!

I installed a 12v socket just inside the 'garage' locker, connected it to the appropriate wires, bought a brand new Whale submersible pump on Ebay for half the price my local dealer wanted & I was in business, using an aquaroll left over from our touring caravan days. 

You can also get a Whale kit which contains a submersible pump & an external waterproof 12v power socket, but this means drilling a hole in the side of the vehicle to fit.


----------

